
Goodbye to 8tracks after 1000 hours? - pwellens
https://medium.com/@pwellens/goodbye-to-8tracks-after-1000h-of-use-3b81f593cd95#.2rooite1g
======
feydaykyn
The problem with Spotify is that you do not control what it thinks you should
listen to. While working I listen "bland" English electronic music but I enjoy
lyrics focused French songs while commuting. Spotify recommendation system is
completely lost by this and I have no way to teach it what suits me for these
two very different styles and moments. I am going to try 8tracks this very
Monday!

~~~
pwellens
Thanks for your comment - clearly a strong advantage of 8tracks as it allows
you to switch between moods (e.g. while at work, doing sport, etc).

